# Frage zu Rewrite Regel



## xtramen01 (21. Oktober 2014)

Hallo,
ich möchte folgendes erreichen:

Wenn z.b. die Seite account.php im Hauptverzeichnis aufgerufen wird, dann soll daraus index.php?site=account.php werden ohne das eine Weiterleitung erfolgt. Ich Werte dann in der index.php entsprechend aus. Doch mein Ansatz klappt irgendwie nicht. Wäre froh über einen kleinen Anstoß.

RewriteEngine on
RewriteRule (.*)\.php$ index.php?site=$1

P.S. Und das ganze sollte auch mit $_GET Parametern funktionieren :-/

Vielen Dank!


----------

